# Oil rig ?



## 222 fisherman (10 mo ago)

I’m going to be in destin, with the boat, for a few weeks vacation .
Dying to hit an oil rig - closest rig ?


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

To far in my opinion. Lots of variables though. What size boat? Fuel capacity? You’d likely be better off trailering to a closer location and launching from there. You also have the Fads now that can be equally as productive. Something to think about


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Better trailer West if you’re talking about going in the boat in your profile.


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

It would be cheaper to go to Joe Patties seafood market and buy fish ,,than it would be to go to an oil rig now with gas $ prices being so high…


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It would be cheaper to go to Joe Patties even when gas was cheap. I don't think any of us fish trying to get it cheaper.


----------



## MrRedneck (Apr 12, 2021)

MrFish said:


> It would be cheaper to go to Joe Patties even when gas was cheap. I don't think any of us fish trying to get it cheaper.


just getting it fresher with a fight.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

MrRedneck said:


> just getting it fresher with a fight.....


You don't know what a fight is till you do battle with a school of flying fish. They fight dirty.


----------



## MrRedneck (Apr 12, 2021)

MrFish said:


> You don't know what a fight is till you do battle with a school of flying fish. They fight dirty.


word


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

60 miles from Destin. Nearshore rigs in Alabama


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

Petronius is around 75 from pensacola, 20 or 30 from there are marlin, beer can then ram Powell. Appomattox is 110. Hope that helps!


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

MrFish said:


> You don't know what a fight is till you do battle with a school of flying fish. They fight dirty.


 I remember that story LMAO! Dirty little bastard!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

222 fisherman said:


> I’m going to be in destin, with the boat, for a few weeks vacation .
> *Dying to hit an oil rig - closest rig *?


'Bout 10 beers and $300 in gas worth round trip..... In all seriousness, watch your weather closely in a 22 foot boat.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

H2OMARK said:


> 'Bout 10 beers and $300 in gas worth round trip..... In all seriousness, watch your weather closely in a 22 foot boat.


You drive too fast. 10 beers? Jack has that before leaving the pass.


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

MrFish said:


> You drive too fast. 10 beers? Jack has that before leaving the pass.


In my drinking days an overnight trip required at least a 24pack…


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Heck a 24 pack is a day trip for me I'll be damned if I am going to run out of beer


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't drink beer but if I drank a 6 pack of soda I am pissing every 15 mins.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> I don't drink beer but if I drank a 6 pack of soda I am pissing every 15 mins.


Odd thing, I can drink a lot during the day and don't have the urge to pee very often, but as soon as I hit the bed and the lights go out, it's every hour to an hour and a half. Extremely aggravating to say the least.


----------



## gman87 (Jun 19, 2021)

222 fisherman said:


> I’m going to be in destin, with the boat, for a few weeks vacation .
> Dying to hit an oil rig - closest rig ?


IMO, trailer to Fort Morgan AL and pick whichever one you want to hit based on what you want to catch. They are everywhere from inside Mobile Bay to a few miles offshore to 50+ miles.


----------



## Bamasonny (Feb 19, 2021)

222 fisherman said:


> I’m going to be in destin, with the boat, for a few weeks vacation .
> Dying to hit an oil rig - closest rig ?


110 miles to the double platform rig in 280’ or probably 120 miles to the patronis


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

H2OMARK said:


> Odd thing, I can drink a lot during the day and don't have the urge to pee very often, but as soon as I hit the bed and the lights go out, it's every hour to an hour and a half. Extremely aggravating to say the least.


Yeah it sucks I am getting to that age, I only get up once maybe twice.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> Yeah it sucks I am getting to that age*, I only get up once maybe twice.*


Enjoy your sleep while it lasts! Really though I was about twice a night until a third of my bladder was zapped by radiation, it was all downhill from there.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, you guys are talking how far something is by the number of beers you drink. this is not new to me.
from selma:
it's 5 beers to p'cola, 13 beers to atl., 4 beers to b'ham, 3 beers to troy, and 4 cases to key west.
jack


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

jack2 said:


> ok, you guys are talking how far something is by the number of beers you drink. this is not new to me.
> from selma:
> it's 5 beers to p'cola, 13 beers to atl., 4 beers to b'ham, 3 beers to troy, and 4 cases to key west.
> jack


I'm gona need more than 13 to get right. Just to be talked into going (into) Atlanta


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

jwilson1978 said:


> I'm gona need more than 13 to get right. Just to be talked into going (into) Atlanta


Exactly, I was gonna say 13 is too close, move away!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

jack2 said:


> ok, you guys are talking how far something is by the number of beers you drink. this is not new to me.
> from selma:
> it's 5 beers to p'cola, 13 beers to atl., 4 beers to b'ham, 3 beers to troy, and 4 cases to key west.
> jack


This of course is all relative to how you catch the traffic lights on Pine Forrest and Blue Angel....


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

panhandlephinsphan said:


> In my drinking days an overnight trip required at least a 24pack…


24 won't do nothing but piss me off, need to bring at least 2 cases for overnight, and 4 for an overnite weekend.
And none of that water natty beer or busch. Gotta be Bud lite. 😁


----------

